# Pentax Spotmatic and Minolta HI-MATIC F



## a5i736 (Oct 13, 2007)

Pentax Spotmatic, with 50mm f1.4 lens, and original fitted leather case. $200.00 mint condition.

Minolta HI-MATIC F range finder camera, with original fitted leather case. $45.00

Call (231) 944-2756
or PM me.

Great cameras!
_________________


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 13, 2007)

They might be great cameras, hardly collectible though. And you should post this in the *Buy and Sell* thread IMHO.


----------



## a5i736 (Oct 13, 2007)

I know your right but I thought Id try here too.


----------

